
Embracing a Minimalist Wardrobe and Building a $200k/mo Business Around It - patwalls
https://www.starterstory.com/stories/encircled
======
seanperkins
I love the idea behind the product. My girlfriend often complains when we are
packing for trips about how much space her clothes take up vs mine.

The founder story is solid too. A really measured approach to building a
fashion business.

